# My Stafford's having an evening of fun !



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

A typical nights entertainment for my guys .....

*Frisbee*


































*Flirt Pole*


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

*Some jumping *











































*Spring Pull*


























*A dip in the lake*


















Drying off Bay Watch Style









Thank you for looking


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Thode dogs know how to have fun, don't they. Fabulous photo's


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Bisbow said:


> Thode dogs know how to have fun, don't they. Fabulous photo's


Thank you

I do try my best


----------



## sharpeicross (Jan 22, 2012)

They are so scrumptious, and certainly know how to enjoy play time


----------



## understandme (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice photos! And nice dog


----------



## theresa_mum_of_2 (Oct 16, 2008)

absolutly stunning! shows all definition in there breed! love how there having soo much fun! you must be very proud


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

theresa_mum_of_2 said:


> absolutly stunning! shows all definition in there breed! love how there having soo much fun! you must be very proud


Thank you so much

I am very proud of my dogs


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs:001_wub:


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

niehaii99 said:


> Who knew the joy they could bring


Thank you

They do bring me a great lot of pleasure and joy and seeing the pleasure in their faces in my photo's makes it even better


----------



## Girly (Apr 11, 2012)

Very cute!!! they look lovely. 

we just got a staffy pup, our first one, she's gorgeous but the potty training is killing me. haha we have two cats that i don't think i'll ever see again... please say one day she will be as happy and healthy as yours?!  i'm sure she will, it's just going to take patience. it's really encouraging to see yours and how great they are!!


----------

